# Claiborne Lake crappie?



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm going to Issac creek in a few weeks, has anybody fished there before? Any tips or advise for that area? Thanks, Rudy.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful campground. I guess your sure it's still open. Been kinda off and on for a couple of years with the volunteers running it. 
I've caught crappie there in the fall out in the river in the hyacinth matts. Caught a limit of bass a few times at the mouth of the creek. But never been there this time of year. If it stays warm crappie might be shallow and in lakes by first part of March - maybe?? Good luck!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I sure hope their open. We used to camp there all the time until Ivan totaled our camper. Now we got another one so were going back. I think I might just drive up there tomorrow or wednesday to pick out a spot and see if they are still open. I know you still can reserve a spot on reserve america. I'm gonna try for some specks there. I've seen others have a boat load, just none for me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't been since we built the cabin upstream. Been a couple of years. Friends and family now camp at Roland Cooper. Fishing is better at cooper but campground at Isaac is one of the best around. The direct number to the campground used to be (251) 282-4254. Might want to call before you go but my guess is they are open and going strong. Good luck


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

The camp has been open this winter. I stayed a couple times during Al. deer season. Very nice camp and friendly employees.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Comfortably Numb said:


> The camp has been open this winter. I stayed a couple times during Al. deer season. Very nice camp and friendly employees.



Did you bow hunt the corps land? I saw lots of hog sign along the entrance road


----------

